# Informazioni su Milanello e casa Milan



## Theochedeo (18 Settembre 2014)

Volevo chiedere qualche delucidazione su Milanello e casa Milan poiche sabato ho intenzione di visitare una il mattino e una il pomeriggio (o viceversa). Per prima cosa dove posso trovare gli orari degli allenamenti della prima squadra? Sonono sempre aperti al pubblico oppure solo in casi eccezionali (nel caso come faccio a scoprire quali sono aperti? )? Esiste una visota guidata a Milanello? E infine, essendo mio fratello disabile, come faccio ad ottenere l'ingresso gratuito per lui?
Grazie mille a chiunque voglia darmi una mano! (P.s.. spero di non aver sbagliato sezione!)


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Volevo chiedere qualche delucidazione su Milanello e casa Milan poiche sabato ho intenzione di visitare una il mattino e una il pomeriggio (o viceversa). Per prima cosa dove posso trovare gli orari degli allenamenti della prima squadra? Sonono sempre aperti al pubblico oppure solo in casi eccezionali (nel caso come faccio a scoprire quali sono aperti? )? Esiste una visota guidata a Milanello? E infine, essendo mio fratello disabile, come faccio ad ottenere l'ingresso gratuito per lui?
> Grazie mille a chiunque voglia darmi una mano! (P.s.. spero di non aver sbagliato sezione!)



- Gli orari degli allenamenti li puoi trovare sul sito del Milan, ma non è che escono per forza ed ad una tal ora, tieni controllato.

- Nessuno sa se il Milan si allenerà sul campo esterno, oppure lontano dai tifosi, devi andare a fortuna

- Non si visita Milanello, se non tramite inviti "speciali"

- A Milanello nessuno paga, vedi sopra.


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Settembre 2014)

Gli allenamenti non li vedi di sicuro..e milanello non si può visitare


----------



## pazzomania (18 Settembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Gli allenamenti non li vedi di sicuro..e milanello non si può visitare



Non fare disinformazione!!!!!!! 

Gli allenamenti, se sei fortunato li vedi, spesso si allenano a "favore di tifosi"


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non fare disinformazione!!!!!!!
> 
> Gli allenamenti, se sei fortunato li vedi, spesso si allenano a "favore di tifosi"



ma quando?!2 volte l'anno d'estate quando fanno la partitella
durante l'anno si allenano sempre dentro..poi lui ha detto che andrebbe sabato.Il milan gioca la sera con la juventus..manco si allenano sabato


----------



## Jino (18 Settembre 2014)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non fare disinformazione!!!!!!!
> 
> Gli allenamenti, se sei fortunato li vedi, spesso si allenano a "favore di tifosi"



E tu non illudere 

Scherzi a parte, è rarissimo poter vedere una parte dell'allenamento, d'estate meno, durante l'anno molto di più


----------



## DexMorgan (18 Settembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quando?!2 volte l'anno d'estate quando fanno la partitella
> durante l'anno si allenano sempre dentro..poi lui ha detto che andrebbe sabato.Il milan gioca la sera con la juventus..manco si allenano sabato



I giocatori sono comunque a milanello eh. Non è che allo stadio vanno per i fatti loro in macchina come fai in promozione e in prima categoria.


----------



## Tic (18 Settembre 2014)

A Milanello se hai "conoscenze" ci entri, io ho avuto questa immensa fortuna ad Agosto 2008...


----------



## Arsozzenal (18 Settembre 2014)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono comunque a milanello eh. Non è che allo stadio vanno per i fatti loro in macchina come fai in promozione e in prima categoria.


saranno pure a milanello ma non vedi nessun allenamento nè tantomeno usciranno a salutare o fare autografi..assicurato..a milanello anche io sono entrato..ma,come già detto,devi avere conoscenze e programmare la visita con anticipo e di certo non il giorno di milan juve


----------



## pazzomania (19 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> E tu non illudere
> 
> Scherzi a parte, è rarissimo poter vedere una parte dell'allenamento, d'estate meno, durante l'anno molto di più





DexMorgan ha scritto:


> I giocatori sono comunque a milanello eh. Non è che allo stadio vanno per i fatti loro in macchina come fai in promozione e in prima categoria.





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ma quando?!2 volte l'anno d'estate quando fanno la partitella
> durante l'anno si allenano sempre dentro..poi lui ha detto che andrebbe sabato.Il milan gioca la sera con la juventus..manco si allenano sabato





Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> saranno pure a milanello ma non vedi nessun allenamento nè tantomeno usciranno a salutare o fare autografi..assicurato..a milanello anche io sono entrato..ma,come già detto,devi avere conoscenze e programmare la visita con anticipo e di certo non il giorno di milan juve




Io sono andato a Milanello 3 volte, 1 volta ad Agosto e 2 volte a fine Dicembre, sempre visti nel campo esterno 

Sarò fortunato...


----------



## tequilad (19 Settembre 2014)

..


----------



## Dave (19 Settembre 2014)

A questo riguardo so che è disponibile un pacchetto di un centinaio di euri dove sabato ti fanno visitare e mangiare a Casa Milan, e la sera ti fanno entrare allo stadio (credo settore arancio)


----------



## Jino (19 Settembre 2014)

tequilad ha scritto:


> Raramente durante la stagione gli allenamenti sono all'esterno. Per quanto riguarda autografi ecc l'orario migliore è nei giorni di non ritiro alle 8.30/9 quando i giocatori arrivano. Non c'è ressa e può essere si fermino.



Diciamo che molto dipende da com'è l'ambiente, ad esempio quest'anno che le cose vanno meglio anche i ragazzi sono sicuramente più disponibili


----------



## Theochedeo (19 Settembre 2014)

Innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le preziose informazioni! Secondo voi andandoci questo lunedì ho più probabilità di vedere un allenamento e/o che i giocatori facciano qualche autografo?


----------



## Arsozzenal (19 Settembre 2014)

Theochedeo ha scritto:


> Innanzitutto grazie a tutti per le preziose informazioni! Secondo voi andandoci questo lunedì ho più probabilità di vedere un allenamento e/o che i giocatori facciano qualche autografo?



allenamento hai sempre pochissime possibilità..ma davvero poche..d'inverno non si allenano mai fuori...
per quanto riguarda foto e autografi non dovresti avere problemi..stai ad aspettare al cancello d'ingresso e molti si fermeranno sicuramente


----------



## Tic (19 Settembre 2014)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> saranno pure a milanello ma non vedi nessun allenamento nè tantomeno usciranno a salutare o fare autografi..assicurato..a milanello anche io sono entrato..ma,come già detto,devi avere conoscenze e programmare la visita con anticipo e di certo non il giorno di milan juve



Io a Milanello ci sono entrato e mi hanno spiegato che ci sono 2 uscite: una dove passano la maggiorparte dei giocatori, e una seconda più nascosta.
A me e un altro ragazzo ci hanno prima fatto visitare il palazzo e messo in un luogo dove c'era una discesa (per il campo?) e dove sono saliti un sacco di giocatori che sono molto gentili e disponibili a farti un autografo e farsi una foto con te (Maldini,Nesta,Dida,Sheva,Emerson,Ambro,Seedorf... sicuramente ne ho dimenticati parecchi)


----------

